# Is This Normal?



## Babyisle (Jul 16, 2019)

First time user and first time poster here and just started my first attempt (brisket) in my Smoke Hollow electric smoker. It's an hour in and seemingly going well at 225.  But...there are drippings on the ground (outside the smoker).  This must be missing the pan I put in there to catch it...but is it normal for drippings to escape the unit?  Should it be sealed better?


----------



## weev (Jul 16, 2019)

there should be a small slide out pan that catches it on the front bottom


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 16, 2019)

Which model number do you have?


----------



## Babyisle (Jul 16, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Which model number do you have?


*30162EW*


----------



## Babyisle (Jul 16, 2019)

weev said:


> there should be a small slide out pan that catches it on the front bottom


The pan is directly underneath but it's dripping out the bottom of the door down the leg.  Looks more like the condensation.


----------



## biteme7951 (Jul 16, 2019)

Is the unit level so drippings flow towards the drain pan? Are you using the water pan? If So I would suggest not using it as it adds to much moisture to the cabinet that it cannot handle. If you are using the water pan is the window steaming up? All that condensation will slide down the window and collect on the door seal and either seep thru the seal or dump out when you open the door. Are you running the top vent wide open? I know the instructions say open for a bit them close it down but I don't think the author ever smoked much meat (successfully). Moisture is not your friend in the smoker. that's not to say that you won't get moist product out of it because the meat will seal itself and retain moisture as it cooks. Wet outer surface on the meat will collect the creosote from the smoke and make meat bitter.

Hope this helps.

Barry.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 16, 2019)

weev said:


> there should be a small slide out pan that catches it on the front bottom



I am guessing from the pic, it might be a 30162EW which lacks the grease tray.


----------



## DIYerDave (Jul 16, 2019)

My guess is its just condensation dropping off around the door opening?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 16, 2019)

It does seem like an awful lot of drippings for only being an hour in at 225*.


----------



## Babyisle (Jul 16, 2019)

biteme7951 said:


> Is the unit level so drippings flow towards the drain pan? Are you using the water pan? If So I would suggest not using it as it adds to much moisture to the cabinet that it cannot handle. If you are using the water pan is the window steaming up? All that condensation will slide down the window and collect on the door seal and either seep thru the seal or dump out when you open the door. Are you running the top vent wide open? I know the instructions say open for a bit them close it down but I don't think the author ever smoked much meat (successfully). Moisture is not your friend in the smoker. that's not to say that you won't get moist product out of it because the meat will seal itself and retain moisture as it cooks. Wet outer surface on the meat will collect the creosote from the smoke and make meat bitter.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Barry.


Huge help! Yes I am using a water pan, covered with alum foil and vented. I am in stall now and just double wrapped it in alum foil and no more condensation I guess because the meat is now wrapped. Next time I will do it without the water pan.  I checked and level is off a tad. All great pointers. Thanks for your help.  Vent? There was one I installed when putting it together but I didn't see anything about adjusting it.  Fun, fun, fun....


----------



## Babyisle (Jul 16, 2019)

DIYerDave said:


> My guess is its just condensation dropping off around the door opening?


Yes, in the bottom corners of the door.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 16, 2019)

Babyisle said:


> The pan is directly underneath but it's dripping out the bottom of the door down the leg.  Looks more like the condensation.




And this model lacks a door seal as well.


----------



## Babyisle (Jul 16, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> And this model lacks a door seal as well.


I think that explains a lot! Thanks!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 16, 2019)

Welcome to the site, glad to have you join the fun. Maybe a disposable aluminum pan will help catch some of the liquid. 

Chris


----------



## BigW. (Jul 16, 2019)

^^^ If not in the smoker, under the legs might help.  Every ant in town will stop by for the drippings feast.


----------

